# Bbox et AirPort Extreme



## Krustakilla (26 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon problème de wifi sur tous les forums existants alors avez vous peut être la réponse à mon problème...

J'ai depuis quelques temps une AirPort Extreme dernière génération et une bbox de bouygues en fibre 30mo

Tous les jours je dois débrancher ma box et la rallumer pour avoir une connection internet.
J'ai coupé le wifi de la box, branché l'airport en ethernet et mis en place un réseau wifi créé avec l'airport.

Quelqu'un a t il une solution pour ne plus avoir de déconnection ou de perte d'Internet avec ces 2 machines ?
Partout on me dit de supprimer le dhcp de l'airport mais je ne trouve pas comment on l'enlève...
Sur d'autres forums on me dit de mettre tous les périphériques dans les paramètres de la box avec les ip fixes dans dmz...

Aidez moi svp

Merci d'avance


----------



## Krustakilla (31 Août 2014)

Personne ?


----------



## iSchamber (11 Décembre 2014)

Même combat chez moi. C'est une calamité !!! Ras le bol, et pas de solution ...


----------



## Rémy.B (13 Décembre 2014)

Pour désactiver le DHCP :
Utilitaire AirPort > Onglet _Réseau_ > Mode routeur = Désactivé (mode pont).

Pour étendre le réseau d'une borne Wi-Fi existante (une box par exemple) :
Utilitaire AirPort > Onglet Sans Fil > Mode réseau = Etendre un réseau sans fil ; Nom du réseau sans fil = <celui de la borne existante> ; Sécurité du réseau sans fil = <celle de la borne existante>; Mot de passe = <celui de la borne existante>. Terminer par mettre à jour.
Conseil : éviter les réseaux masqués pour ce type de configuration

En espérant que ça puisse aider


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

Rémy.B a dit:


> Pour étendre le réseau d'une borne Wi-Fi existante (*une box* par exemple) :


Bonsoir,

 une box : sûrement pas !

La fonction "étendre un réseau sans fil" ne fonctionne *QUE* pour étendre le réseau wifi d'un autre appareil Apple (bornes Extreme, Express, Time Capsule).

_"Apple's "extend a wireless network" setting is a proprietary feature that is designed to only work with other Apple devices"_


----------



## drs (13 Décembre 2014)

Oui, désactiver le DHCP de l'airport serait une bonne idée, car deux dhcp sur le même réseau, c'est le bazar 

Ensuite, il faut penser aux interférences wifi. Petite explication: en france, 13 canaux sont disponibles, mais seulement 3 ne se recouvrent pas (1, 6 et 11).
Donc, si ta box et ton airport sont toutes les deux sur le même canal, tu risques de forte interférences, avec des déconnexions à la clé.
Pour savoir, utilises un scanner wifi (comme Wifi Explorer par exemple, mais il y en a d'autre).

Si les deux sont sur le même canal, change le canal d'un des deux, en utilisant un des deux autres canaux qui ne se regroupent pas. Par exemple, si ta box est en 6, tu peux mettre l'airport soit en 1, soit en 11.

Dans le même esprit, il faut aussi regarder les réseaux wifi à proximité et les canaux utilisés.

Si tu n'y arrives pas, tu peux aussi désactiver le wifi de la box, et utiliser l'airport en b/g-a/n, ce qui te permettra de te connecter en 5ghz. Et là, aucun canal ne se recouvre, et au revoir les interférences


----------

